# wool heads



## big ugly stick (Nov 29, 2010)

I have been seeing a lot of wool head muddlers in my local fly shops lately and have been trying to tie them myself with no success. Is there any secrets to tying heads with wool? what does it look like I am doing wrong? I tried to you tube some sculpin patterns and stuff like that but there really isn't much out there for these kinds of patterns. 

The pattern I attached, I was going for an emerald shiner kind of muddler. Tail= maribou under rabbit strip, body is white ice dubbing, head is green/white wool 

Thanks!


----------



## david tennant (Mar 17, 2016)

try not trimming it down so much. Using a comb or a dubbing brush helps by brushing it out. Wool is a lot more forgiving than deer hair when it comes to trimming. Most of the time if you over trim it you can brush it out and cover your mistake. I personally like wool more than deer hair on muddlers. I want to get deep in the water column where that bait belongs. Funny thing is the muddler minnow was originally a grass hopper immitation lol... I've caught a lot of smallies on muddlers love them with a cone head and deer hair if I can't get wool.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

a new 30 cal. bore brush work the best. 

Deer hair takes more weight and longer to get down compared to wool. By then it to late to get into the zone.


----------



## big ugly stick (Nov 29, 2010)

thanks for the help. 

what do you guys use to trim the wool? I was struggling to get a good cut with a blade so I found a fingernail scissors to be better but obviously I over did it with them.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Fiskar spring loaded scissors with micro tip. Get them at walmart, lowes, home depot or just about anywhere for sure.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

It isn't wool, but something that makes very nice heads that will sink better than deer hair is craft fur. Cut chunks of it, put it in a dubbing loop, spin and wrap. You can then brush it out and trim it if you need to. It takes marker really well, so you can add color/barring to it real easy.


----------



## david tennant (Mar 17, 2016)

I have several pair of scissors I use. I like the Dr. Slicks with the curved edge and straight edge for trimming any hair. The Cream has an excellent point also with the craft fur. I tied some hollow fleyes with craft fur and their awesome! smallies destroy them and craft fur takes to permanent marker great so tie and dye it


----------



## goatfly (Jun 21, 2013)

Many people don't put enough wool (or deer hair) when making heads. You need to add three or four good sized clumps to get the density and pack it tight. This video will give you a good idea, but I think the guy trims his down too small and is a little OCD about the scragglers. I like it more unkempt and buggy looking.


----------



## big ugly stick (Nov 29, 2010)

Do you guys put it all the way around the hook like that guy does in the video? I usually just do the top half a couple wrap and then fold over the remaining to the bottom of the hook and give a couple wraps then push it back to compact it and get as much wool (or deer hair) on as possible. I always go with the theory "more is better" when tying these types of heads. 
I was going to give it a try last night but after getting a root canal done in the evening, I was not feeling up to it. Tonight on the other hand is shaping out perfect for tying with the girl friend working and all. 

Thanks for the help though, this seems great so far. I do think i am just simply over trimming like all of you are saying. seeing straglers sometimes bugs me with not having the clean finish. I'm fishing for myself and not the fish in this case I guess.


----------



## big ugly stick (Nov 29, 2010)

I do like the idea of craft fur too. Wish I would have thought about that before going up to the pere marquette and seeing all the wool head muddlers they had on their shelves and fell in love, So i bought a bunch of wool instantly. Maybe I'll try both tonight and see which turn out better.


----------



## big ugly stick (Nov 29, 2010)

Any better?


----------



## david tennant (Mar 17, 2016)

big ugly stick said:


> Any better?


you're gettin there buddy!


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

One thing I would change is the eyes. They tend to break very easily and does not look as good as 3D eyes or doll eyes. I use brass hourglass barbell and epoxy the the 3D eyes to them. 

Keep practicing and you will get them down pat and start get in the groove. They will no doubt catch for sure.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

That fly will definitely fish!


----------



## big ugly stick (Nov 29, 2010)

thanks a lot for the help everybody!!!!! hopefully I'll find out if it catches fish or not as soon (or if ever) these rivers come back down.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I've been using ice dub for 5 plus years and it works well. See Kevin Feenstra's website for uses on sculpins and such. http://www.feenstraguideservice.com/pdf/Reflector.pdf
I just don't seem to like fishing with wool because it gets too heavy. I think the drag it causes keeps the flies too high. Maybe there is another way but since you were asking.

Rickerd


----------

